# MicroLink dLAN Audio Plugins für Linux



## Samanosuke (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Habe mir gestern den MicroLink dLAN Audio Adapter gekauft, damit ich meinen MP3 Server übers Stromnetz verteilen kann, aber stosse schon auf Probleme.
Laut Hersteller wird es auch bei Linux funktionieren, aber ich finde weder auf der Treiber CD noch auf der Homepage des Herstellers die Plugins für den MediaPlayer, der danach die MP3 Files übers Stromnetz abspielen soll.

Habt irgendjemand Erfahrung damit, denn ich komme da echt nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## imweasel (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

da stellt sich mir die Frage, willst du mit Linux den Stream hören, oder den Stream generieren?

Also wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann kann man das Teil einfach über Cinch an die Soundkarte hängen und gut ist.

Wozu brauchst du da einen Treiber o.ä.?


----------



## Samanosuke (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte gerne die Streamps produzieren und es geht über den Ethernet Port raus, so dass es als MP3 Stream Server fungiert. Bei Windows  es jedenfalls mit Windows Media Player oder Winamp, nachem ich die Plugins installiert habe, aber eben brauche auch solche für Linux bzw den XMMS Player...


----------



## imweasel (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also Streams kannst du unter Linux z.B. mit IceCast aber ob das mit deinem MicroLink Teil funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, einfach mal testen und wieder hier melden 

Aber IceCast funktioniert super als Streamingserver


----------

